# Frankentank



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

Does anyone know what this tank is? It has "Vaporesso" on the filler/top and "Designed by SMOK" on the base.
It's 22mm in diameter, with bottom air flow, and has a SMOK coil fitted, however that's nothing to go by as their coils are fairly interchangeable

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/20)

My guess is that it is a Geek Vape Clone... seeing that there is so many things in the mix here... 

What SMOK coil does it have in, maybe that will be a clue as to what the base tank is...i recon the top was just a replacement that "accidently" matched when the original top broke or went missing.

Either that or it was a fongkong special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (19/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does anyone know what this tank is? It has "Vaporesso" on the filler/top and "Designed by SMOK" on the base.
> It's 22mm in diameter, with bottom air flow, and has a SMOK coil fitted, however that's nothing to go by as their coils are fairly interchangeable
> View attachment 214263
> View attachment 214264


Looks like a smok tfv'something base and coil and a vaporesso skr top.
Like @DarthBranMuffin said. The top might have disappeared. Those coils are interchangable so the top and base should be as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

Thanks @DarthBranMuffin and @Resistance ... I was given this tank by a friend who has no knowledge of it's origin and or history. The coil has no markings on it other than the letters "SMOK" on the side, and measures as 0.42 Ohms
I've subsequently cleaned it up and given it vape ... I'd give it maybe? a 5/10 as a restricted direct lung device,
I was curious as to what it could be ... I'm gonna stick with "Frankentank"

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/20)

With no markings on the coil it sounds like a clone, had a couple of eleaf coils in my box like that at one stage. Looking at them in the blister pack you could not pick up the difference straight off the bat, but once you pop that buddy out you realize that this was not the druids you were looking for... 

Just take the coil with to a Brick and Mortar shop when you need to stock up so that they can mix and match a replacement for you. Or pop a photo on here, someone will be able to give you pointers on it.

Now that makes me wonder how many more tanks are out there that are crossbreeds.... but ended up being old-faithful and flavor bangers... If anyone else has a "Frankentank"... this is the time to come clean about it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> With no markings on the coil it sounds like a clone, had a couple of eleaf coils in my box like that at one stage. Looking at them in the blister pack you could not pick up the difference straight off the bat, but once you pop that buddy out you realize that this was not the druids you were looking for...
> 
> Just take the coil with to a Brick and Mortar shop when you need to stock up so that they can mix and match a replacement for you. Or pop a photo on here, someone will be able to give you pointers on it.
> 
> Now that makes me wonder how many more tanks are out there that are crossbreeds.... but ended up being old-faithful and flavor bangers... If anyone else has a "Frankentank"... this is the time to come clean about it!



I'm inclined to agree with it being a clone ... rather funny on a level that the Chinese are cloning Chinese products 
I would hardly call this a flavour banger and or old faithful, so I'm not going to be making any special trips to a vape store, however will take it along when I pop into the local vape shop for my customary Saturday morning "what's new visit"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spink (19/11/20)

That coil in the pic looks like an rba section and not regular disposable sub-ohm coil.

It's either a tfv8 baby beast tank from smok. The top section has been changed to a vaporesso tank, looks like an nrg, they are all compatible with each other.

With the rba section, the tank needs an extended glass tube. with the standard sub-ohm coil it uses the regular sized glass tube.

If the coil reads 0.42ohms my guess it still has the original single coil claptons in it as well. From when you purchase the RBA section separately.

I'd say it was just frankensteined together and not a clone. They were all popular items back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

Spink said:


> That coil in the pic looks like an rba section and not regular disposable sub-ohm coil.
> 
> It's either a tfv8 baby beast tank from smok. The top section has been changed to a vaporesso tank, looks like an nrg, they are all compatible with each other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that @Spink ... I'll have to go re examine the beastie again, particularly the coil, (it didn't look like an RBA tho') ... based on your info tho', it's now even more deserving of its Frankentank name

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (19/11/20)

Spink said:


> That coil in the pic looks like an rba section and not regular disposable sub-ohm coil.
> 
> It's either a tfv8 baby beast tank from smok. The top section has been changed to a vaporesso tank, looks like an nrg, they are all compatible with each other.
> 
> ...


What he said

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spink (19/11/20)

Resistance said:


> What he said


lol, the emoji is sick.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

@Spink and @Resistance you're correct! ... a bit of fiddling later, and the coil came apart ... it is indeed an RBA ... see below;

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Spink and @Resistance you're correct! ... a bit of fiddling later, and the coil came apart ... it is indeed an RBA ... see below;
> 
> View attachment 214319
> View attachment 214320


That's the base of the tank we were discussing in another thread you had opened when you queried about replacement glass.remember?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spink (19/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Spink and @Resistance you're correct! ... a bit of fiddling later, and the coil came apart ... it is indeed an RBA ... see below;
> 
> View attachment 214319
> View attachment 214320


That Spit back guard is not standard with the RBA, the mesh piece.

Those coils are not the standard ones, they like like multiple core fused claptons.

I'd recommend removing the mesh piece as that will mute the flavour as the vapour particles will condense on that instead of reaching your tounge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

Resistance said:


> That's the base of the tank we were discussing in another thread you had opened when you queried about replacement glass.remember?


It is indeed a similar base, although the RBA I'm using in the SKRR is substantially different to this one, this one seems somewhat more elaborate, here's a pic with it rewicked ready for installation;

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/20)

Spink said:


> That Spit back guard is not standard with the RBA, the mesh piece.
> 
> Those coils are not the standard ones, they like like multiple core fused claptons.
> 
> I'd recommend removing the mesh piece as that will mute the flavour as the vapour particles will condense on that instead of reaching your tounge.



Let me try that, as there's a small flimsy insulator that holds the mesh in place, and certainly there's no flavor coming out of this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------

